# 1st degree work



## Bro. Landry (Aug 5, 2017)

As JW I was tasked with conferring the 1st degree to 3 candidates today.  I must say what an amazing experience!  Just hope I gave them a great memory!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Aug 5, 2017)

If I'm not in the East, I really enjoy sitting in the West.  Taking the first step with a candidate, giving the apron lecture and bringing him to light for the first time, is a rewarding experience for me.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 6, 2017)

Great!


----------



## jwardl (Aug 8, 2017)

Bro. Landry said:


> As JW I was tasked with conferring the 1st degree to 3 candidates today.  I must say what an amazing experience!  Just hope I gave them a great memory!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Congratulations! Perhaps that will serve to interest you in learning the other parts, too, in time -- and eventually pursuing an esoteric certificate.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Aug 8, 2017)

Actually I'm the JW of my lodge, but i was tasked with being the Master for conferring the degree.  So there  as a lot of parts for me to know!


----------



## jwardl (Aug 8, 2017)

Bro. Landry said:


> Actually I'm the JW of my lodge, but i was tasked with being the Master for conferring the degree.  So there  as a lot of parts for me to know!


Very cool. I'm (finally) going for my A in November, but then will take on learning the things most of us read: the charges and other presentations. There are very few who can do EVERYTHING from memory. It would be fun to be one of them!


----------

